# Shipping time for directv.com orders



## tuff bob (Mar 5, 2007)

Ordered a remote + HDDVR via the website .... roughly how long does it take to get to me? I was sort of expecting overnight, like access cards, but I guess its not like that :sure:


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Normally 2-3 days...

- Merg


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

You should be able to logon to your account and in the orders section get a FedEx tracking number once they ship it so you can see the estimated delivery date. IIRC they use FedEx Home service so they do Saturday deliveries, but not Mondays.


----------



## tuff bob (Mar 5, 2007)

RAD said:


> You should be able to logon to your account and in the orders section get a FedEx tracking number once they ship it so you can see the estimated delivery date.


I ordered on Monday and it says Shipping Status Completed (it did pretty much right away) but no tracking number.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

tuff bob said:


> I ordered on Monday and it says Shipping Status Completed (it did pretty much right away) but no tracking number.


I wonder if they changed something then. I ordered an AM21 back on 8/8/09 and next to completed there was the tracking number for FedEx.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

If there's no tracking number listed it hasn't shipped yet. I ordered a remote a couple of weeks ago and it took about 3 days before it actually shipped. Once it did ship I had a tracking number listed and it came overnight via "FedEx Home".


----------



## tuff bob (Mar 5, 2007)

No sign of equipment or tracking number online. Is there a special number for order support, or do i go thru 531-5000? or email?


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

I ordered an AM21 on a late Friday afternoon, it was delivered Monday at 1PM. That's zippy.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

few times I used them last year it was 2-3 days always.


----------



## netraa (Mar 28, 2007)

with the x-mas crush going on right now..... who really knows when and what a package will ship.


----------



## tuff bob (Mar 5, 2007)

I ended up emailing them and got a reply that the order did not ship because it was not assigned a Fedex tracking number and they had resubmitted it. I see the 2nd order, but still no tracking number.

Anyway, why does DirecTV have a rush? Can you actually gift much to another DirecTV account holder, since for example, receivers require contract extensions etc.


----------



## MountainMan10 (Jan 31, 2008)

We just ordered an HD-DVR because of Christmas. Added a new TV for Christmas, needed the DVR to go with it.


----------



## tuff bob (Mar 5, 2007)

Anyone order recently and see the Fedex tracking number, if so where do you see it? I'm getting quite depressed thinking the order is "lost" again. 

Here's what I see. The "Free" stuff apparently is the way it was "re-ordered", I'm not getting two HD-DVR's for $99. Well, I'm not expecting to, who knows though :lol:

Date - Confirmation - Total - Installation & Delivery - Shipping - Status/Appointment
12/14/09 - 1321XXXXX - $133.05 - Shipped - Completed

Item - Description - Price - Qty. - Total
DIRECTV Plus® HD DVR - $99.00 - 1 - $99.00
We appreciate your loyalty. 1
We appreciate your loyalty. 1
DIRECTV® HD DVR (Expanded HD Prog. Capable) - Free - 1 - Free
Chicago Bears Universal RF Remote + RF Antenna - Free - 1 - Free
Chicago Bears Universal RF Remote + RF Antenna - $21.95 - 1 - $21.95

Handling and Delivery Fee - Free
Tax $12.10


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

The tracking number usually shows up right on the order line. It will either replace the word 'shipped' or 'completed' or be right in line with those words. It should also be a link that will go to the Fed-Ex website so you can see where your order is location wise.


----------



## zudy (Jul 23, 2009)

I just recieved an order. I looked under all order and it showed up there, then to the right were it say's shipping status / app. you can click right there and it took me right to fed Ex tracking# I had the order in 2 day's


----------

